

Coedit Alpha 11 – Multi-platform IDE for D written in Pascal - mariuz
http://forum.dlang.org/thread/dzggzjwegumwqcaogaki@forum.dlang.org

======
jzila
Why not just create a plugin for Jetbrains' IDEA platform? Unless you're
building a featureset that isn't supported, but that doesn't appear to be the
case here. It would be much cheaper to build, and you'd get the rich IDEA
ecosystem for (almost) free.

------
Scarbutt
Why in Pascal and not in D?

EDIT: Ok, I see he's leveraging some RAD tool called Lazarus.

------
kolev
Too bad there's no OS X build.

